# Loki Deathclaw's Great Company (Heresy Era Space Wolves)



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

This is the start of my Space Wolves Great Company. I have recently got back into the hobby after long break. 

Models:

10 x Grey Hunters (incl Battle Standard)
10 x Grey Hunters
10 x Blood Claws 
5 x Wolf Guard Terminators
3 x Wolf Guard in power armour
3 x DreadsI
3 x Thunderwolf Cav

So I found a load of my old SW models, the old metal ones, and decided to strip them down and repaint them in the Heresy Era colours. I had previously painted them in the codex, bright, shiny colours and really wanted the darker grey armour of the Heresy wolves!

So here's my painted Grey Hunters (minus the Battle Standard), Wolf Guard in power armour and two of my dreads. I have been reading the Heresy series Black Library books and really wanted to recreate the dark deliberate killers that the SW are. This is also reinforced in the Battle of the Fang, so here's my project so far!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice looking force. I love that old Blood Claw sgt model, and keep missing out on him on ebay. Keep them coming.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So here's my next pack in progress! This will be my Blood Claw pack. The majority of the pack are from the old metal pack with a couple newer models cobbled together from my bits box to bring the total up to 10.



















This is one of my older models base coated and given a quick wash










After I give them a quick dry brush before I paint the detail individually. I have learnt from my previous attempts so now I only dry brush the edges and raised areas of the model to keep the armour dark.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking good so far. Nice use of the older minis too, they were some of my favourites.

Rev


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I love it when people use older minis in their forces and manage to make them work. Great work. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comments much appreciated!!! Got some forgeworld models and bits to mix in with my force to add a heresy feel, a few head swaps, pack swaps and MKIV Ven Dread that can act as a Bjorn Fell Handed if needed.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work mate. Never been a fan of SW's personally but I like the concept and what youre doing is working very well. Keep it up


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So here is my first Blood Claw I have finished. I'm going to try and paint the pack in a little less ornate scheme the GH as I want to so their junior status in a subtle way (apart from pack markings) so will be painting less of the gold armour detail and trim onto them.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So some of my pics haven't loaded up so here's what I painted last month. Due to work I haven't been able to do much this month but here's the first of my Blood Claws!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice work on the highlights. They seem extreme but they work somehow. How do you do them?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks. The base is standard grey I then slightly highlighted the armour with dawnstone then administratum grey, I only lightly dry brushed the the extremes of the armour then highlighted the edges with ulthaun grey. rather then brush vertically along the vertical edges i brushed along horizontally, then vice versa for the horizontal edges. Hope that makes sense????


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So after a slow month due to be sent away at short notice and other work commitments this is what I have painted over the last couple weeks....

These are my finished Thunder Wolves just have to paint the riders.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

And these are the first five of my Blood Claw pack. I took a little break from finishing them as I had to paint the thunder wolves as the were just staring at me begging to be painted!! I am currently painting up the rest of the pack now. 

Oh sorry about the picture quality they were taken on my mobile


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

*New Blood Claws*

So its about time I post some of the models i've finished painting!!

These are the 5 Blood Claws I've recently finished










And here they are close up!!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

*New Blood Claws*

So here is my pack of 10. I understand that I cannot have two special weapons (flamers) unless they number 15, but I plan to add 5 FW models to bring the number up!!










And here's my Wolf Priest WIP


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a some nice color you are getting on the Wolf Priests cloak, and the blood claws look great as unit. Nice work. How many points are painted now?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Jacobite, the colours I used on the cloak are to tie the model in with the rest of the army. Currently I have 677 pts painted (Not including the Wolf priest)! I promised my self that when I get to 1000pts I have a game. Haven't played a game for like 12 years!!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

This is my completed Wolf Priest! Its an old Ulrik the Slayer that I stripped and repainted




























This is the last of my old models so now its on to painting the riders for my thunder wolf cavalry!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Show this is my first completed thunder wolf cavalry model! Pretty happy with the end result considering it was the first time i had attempted painting a wolf!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely work from start to finish there, keep it up and have some rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the muted scheme on this guy. Very neat and tidy as well, which is a very under rated part of a nice paint job. +rep.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comment and the rep!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So here's what I just finished, my second Thunder Wolf cav completed!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice! I love the helmet on that one, usually I don't like the wolf helmets, but on Thunderwolf Cavalry they look good!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks. I'm goin to use the wolf helmets throughout my wolf guard to make them stand out a bit more! I'm really happy how the TWC ha turned out glad you like it!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree that Wolf helmet looks great. I'm also digging the lack of color on the mini. Sometimes people go crazy on the red and yellows on SW's and it gets a bit too much. This looks really good though. Having a full unit will be quite a sight.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Right so here's my latest update, my final Thunder Wolf cavalry





































And here's the completed squad!










I'm pretty happy with how the unit looks!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So next up will either be a squad of Wolf Guard Terminators or a Forgeworld Mark IV Ven Dred..............


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> or a Forgeworld Mark IV Ven Dred...


This. I loved painting mine. Go for it.:victory:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice work Loki....liking the grey scheme over the bluey grey of GW wolfies!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> This. I loved painting mine. Go for it.:victory:


I went for it but as I started to assemble the model I realised the feet are MISSING!! Dam you Forgeworld!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

No feetsies? how does that happen? Thunderwolves look great as a unit. As others have said the grey grey works really well rather than the blue grey. It's also interesting to see SW's not on snow bases, I do love snow bases but it seems that every SW army I see is on a snow base these days.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think these guys are looking pretty slick. Along with everyone else, I think the gray armor is a real success. I also really like the shading and highlighting on the gray armor. I think its just about perfect. 

At the risk of saying the unpopular thing, I think in a few spots you went too simple. The rivets on the backpack could stand to be picked out in a color other than light gray. The fitting on the foot and ankle could use a little more work, particularly the cable connecting the foot to the ankle should be painted a color other than gray.

And I can't shake the feeling that the coat of the wolves is too flat. Their fur could definitely use more shading and highlighting to create more contrast within the coat.

I also really like the overall effect of the bases. You have just the right mix of static grass, dirt, and accent-rocks; they look artful and natural without seeing awkward or overly balanced. The bases could be a little better if you took a lighter 'dirt' color and added some splotchy dry brushing on the dirt so it doesn't look quite so even. 

I'm thinking something like . . . 










. . . would look even better below the static grass and the accent-rocks.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> The fitting on the foot and ankle could use a little more work, particularly the cable connecting the foot to the ankle should be painted a color other than gray..
> 
> I also really like the overall effect of the bases. You have just the right mix of static grass, dirt, and accent-rocks; they look artful and natural without seeing awkward or overly balanced. The bases could be a little better if you took a lighter 'dirt' color and added some splotchy dry brushing on the dirt so it doesn't look quite so even.


Thanks for the C&C I will definitely go back and touch up the ankle cables, possibly making them metallic and i will give the the bases a going over with a drybrush and get a pic up as soon as possible!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome! I'm glad it was helpful. I'm looking forward to seeing the result.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking nice and clean there loki. I would suggest adding just the slightes highlight to the wolf pelts (especially around the front) to make them pop a bit more but that is entirely a personal preference.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> Awesome! I'm glad it was helpful. I'm looking forward to seeing the result.


Here's my touched up bases and foot (cable!) just for you my man! It will definitely be easier to do this first off rather then at the end, everydays a school day!!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks awesome =)
Much more naturalistic.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So next up will be a squad of WG terminators! Spent the weekend assembling and undercoating them. The weapon load outs I have chosen have been more for modelling and fluff (gradually working on a little back story for my army!) reasons, not really gaming, oh well! Will be interesting to see when I finally start playing again!!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ohhh haven't seen those wolf heads in TDA armor before. Looks bloody awesome. You must have bought out everyone you can find. Nothing wrong with fluff loads!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Right so after 3 weeks of not being able to do any painting I have completed my first terminator today!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Well done.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Right so after 3 weeks of not being able to do any painting I have completed my first terminator today!!


Good to see that youre not rusty . very well painted man


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So here's what I've been working on this week. I've been continuing with my wolf guard termies and I'm really happy with how they look with the wolf helms.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I also completed the base for my Mk IV dread which i will start once I finish the termies


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Great looking models man!! The termies are looking meeeaaaan! That base looks awesome too, I'll be following this log with a couple others. Keep em comin man!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

4thswasi said:


> Great looking models man!! The termies are looking meeeaaaan! That base looks awesome too, I'll be following this log with a couple others. Keep em comin man!


Thanks bud! Got a nice bit of xmas leave coming in which to smash a load of painting!


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Them's some beautiful models.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm looking, learning and getting more inspiration from this plog! I really like how your colour scheme blends nicely with the models. Great stuff here!!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Wookiepelt said:


> I'm looking, learning and getting more inspiration from this plog! I really like how your colour scheme blends nicely with the models. Great stuff here!!!


Thanks Wookiepelt that means alot. When i decided to get back into the hobby, and SW, I remembered an old pic of pre heresy SW's and really wanted a darker armour. After trial and error settled on a base of Mechanicus Standard Grey, Nuln Oil wash, drybrush of grey, dry brush Dawnstone, light dry brush of Administratum Grey then highlighted with Ulthuan Grey.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> ...settled on a base of Mechanicus Standard Grey, Nuln Oil wash, drybrush of grey, dry brush Dawnstone, light dry brush of Administratum Grey then highlighted with Ulthuan Grey.


Hope you don't mind me borrowing this colour recipe for when I get round to painting up some my Wulfens (after get get myself down to the local Halfords to get a can of standard car primer for the old metal models).


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Wookiepelt said:


> Hope you don't mind me borrowing this colour recipe for when I get round to painting up some my Wulfens (after get get myself down to the local Halfords to get a can of standard car primer for the old metal models).


Not at all glad to help!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Small update my second completed termie and third one, which will be equipped with an assault cannon, ready for high lighting.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Goddamn it those are nicely painted models haha keep it up


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

This weeks completed work, completed assault cannon terminator. Squad gradually progressing before i start my Forgeworld Ven dread!! Need to improve my photography skills still!!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Love your handiwork Loki. I really dig the darker scheme. I had a whole Wolf army once-upon-a-time, and in a moment of indiscretion I sold the whole lot. Biggest GW error I ever made. After reading Prospero Burns it was all I could do to not start a Wolf Great company. I still struggle to put it off... Must remain focused... Have thousands of unpainted minis... Stay on target... Well, this plog just isn't helping, but awesome work man. Can't wait to see the Dread.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nailed it again Loki. This is probably the best assault cannon Terminator i have ever seen. Enjoy the rep


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As usual he looks great, how are you painting the bone?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Love your handiwork Loki. I really dig the darker scheme. I had a whole Wolf army once-upon-a-time, and in a moment of indiscretion I sold the whole lot. Biggest GW error I ever made. After reading Prospero Burns it was all I could do to not start a Wolf Great company. I still struggle to put it off... Must remain focused... Have thousands of unpainted minis... Stay on target... Well, this plog just isn't helping, but awesome work man. Can't wait to see the Dread.


Haha thanks for the comment! When I read Prospero Burns it really confirmed how I'd imagine the wolves to be. You could always paint one or two wolves! No trying to tempt you or anything!



SwedeMarine said:


> Nailed it again Loki. This is probably the best assault cannon Terminator i have ever seen. Enjoy the rep


Thanks for the rep bud!



Jacobite said:


> As usual he looks great, how are you painting the bone?


Really easy technique....thin layers of Ustabi bone then a heavy wash of nuln oil. Then thin layers of Ustasbi bone (50/50 with water) on the raised a smooth areas then a highlight of white on the extreme ridges. Not as detailed as some painting schemes but it's quick and I think it looks good. On the crux on the shoulder I just wash then highlight with white so it's seems darker then the other bone parts


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> You could always paint one or two wolves! No trying to tempt you or anything!


That is what I keep telling myself. "One or two models won't hurt..." Next thing you know I have a great companmy in sprues on my workbench. My problem is a lack of will power to say no to buying new stuff.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

KjellThorngaard said:


> That is what I keep telling myself. "One or two models won't hurt..." Next thing you know I have a great companmy in sprues on my workbench. My problem is a lack of will power to say no to buying new stuff.


I think many of us suffer from that exact addiction


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's my 4th Wolf Guard Terminator, who will hopefully be my close combat monster!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thunder hammer and power sword, bringing the hurt! Nice work as always. That power sword, it's not done with an airbrush is it?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Thunder hammer and power sword, bringing the hurt! Nice work as always. That power sword, it's not done with an airbrush is it?


Nope painted it on by hand. Was my first attempt at painting that effect and I nearly messed it up! Next time I will try out new stuff on a test model. I am however quite happy with the end result and will go back and repaint the other swords I have previously painted. I actually dnt own an air brush, i am considering getting one though, mainly for the tanks i plan to buy.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks really good, almost circular. I wonder how it would work with other colors.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah would be interesting to see. I am thinking on trying a black/dark metallic scheme on some lightning claws on my planned Red Wake Wolf Lord conversion.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Completed my Wolf Guard Termies! Here's the final edition










I was really impressed with this kit and enjoyed putting it together, the possible poses and weapon options were pretty impressive.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

And here's the completed squad. Next up is the the Forgeworld Ven Dread.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome work man.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking great! The only bit I'm seeing which might benefit from additional work is the inside of the ears on the wolf helms. They could use another dark wash.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking great! The only bit I'm seeing which might benefit from additional work is the inside of the ears on the wolf helms. They could use another dark wash.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Those termies look fantastic! On my phone at present so I've made a note to have a proper look later. Great job


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> These are looking great! The only bit I'm seeing which might benefit from additional work is the inside of the ears on the wolf helms. They could use another dark wash.


Thanks for the comment. I'm going to go back and touch up all my minis, highlighting and washing etc when I get some matt spray to make them game ready. Only prob is im a bit hesitant to varnish them as I have not done this before and worried that it might ruin the paintjobs.



Varakir said:


> Those termies look fantastic! On my phone at present so I've made a note to have a proper look later. Great job


Thanks bud!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Just a quick update on what I have been painting this week (in between manically getting ready to host Xmas!). This is my progress on the FW Ven Dread


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

First off, love the bronze and the base looks excellent. Is it bark or fake slate?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> First off, love the bronze and the base looks excellent. Is it bark or fake slate?


Cheers Jacobite. The base is made from bark from the wood pile outside!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thought it might be, I've used that method before as well. Much easier to drill through than slate.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work Loki!!
:good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I was afraid the Flat surfaces . Large areas of them. would throw you off. Im glad to see it hasnt. This is stunning! Well done.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

zxyogi said:


> Nice work Loki!!
> :good:


Thanks zxyodi!



SwedeMarine said:


> I was afraid the Flat surfaces . Large areas of them. would throw you off. Im glad to see it hasnt. This is stunning! Well done.


Thanks for the comment SwedeMarine!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Thanks zxyodi!


Yodi?
:grin:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

zxyogi said:


> Yodi?
> :grin:


Haha my bad ZxyoGi! Having a retard moment!:grin:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Just completed my FW Ven Dread!! So happy I love this model! Hope everyone likes it as much as I do


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

He's looking pretty nice. Nice choice of colors. I think the red works well with the grey and the bronze. I also like the stippling of red on the power coils.

The grey is particularly well done. The practice throughout the rest of the army really shows here. The grey is nicely graded, and is smooth and velvety.

I think the model might still be missing something. There might need to be another accent color or another color to break up the grey.

Similarly, I think the plasma cannon could use more accent coloring. Maybe including more bronze that arm would help.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice!
Also agree with Kreuger.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> I think the model might still be missing something. There might need to be another accent color or another color to break up the grey.
> 
> Similarly, I think the plasma cannon could use more accent coloring. Maybe including more bronze that arm would help.


Cool thanks for the c&c was thinking making the grill parts and vents on the arms bronze.............But it will have to wait till after xmas!!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So after a busy Xmas I have managed to paint a GH Standard bearer and a melta gun marine to add to my Grey Hunters. I have another pack of GH to paint and the Standard Bearer will join that unit when its complete. But they may have to wait as I treated myself to a Land Speeder, Njal Storm Caller and Ajac Rockfist who may get painted first!!!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Just a little update on the land speeder tornado I'm working on. Just have to paint the pilot and gunner, a few more touch ups to do overall and it will be completed. Debating whether to make a scenic base or leave it as it currently is???


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I managed to have a solid afternoon of painting and I finished my Land Speeder!



















Productive day I also put together and primed the High Elves from the Island of Blood boxed set that I recently purchased. Show their maybe a new plog on the way!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

An update on what I am currently working on, Njal Stormcaller. I really like this model compared to the old one which was awful (I'm sure I have it hidden away somewhere).

The armour has been based, then the base layer, a wash then two colour highlight. The extreme edge highlighting will be one of the last things I do. 

The cloak is virtually complete now. After painting alot of fur recently I've finally settled on my current method: Base of ushabi bone (on edges) and mournfang brown on rest. A wash of nuln oil then a wash of agrax earthshade. The a light drybrush of ushabi bone, ushabi bone mixed with mournfang brown and in the very center rhinox hide. The interior of the cape is simply khorne red then nuln wash, edged in mephiston red blended onto the raised and smooth parts of the cape. Then a final watered down wash of nuln oil.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So after a little think I decided to base the Land Speeder. This was mainly due to the fact that I spray varnished my models this weekend and it misted up the transparent base, apart from that the army painter matte spray was fantastic! All I had to do was touch up the gems etc with ard coat again.

Here's the speeder's base complete


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good, I've never really been a fan of flying bases personally, always look much better the way you've done it now.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Looking good, I've never really been a fan of flying bases personally, always look much better the way you've done it now.


Thanks Jacobite I know what you mean. When I looked at it once it was finished I felt like it didn't fit.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Having a pretty productive January as I have now completed Njal Stormcaller. I will prob use the model as a generic Rune Priest in most games as it fits with the fluff I'm developing (Great Company from HH lost to the warp during the Scouring returning to Fenris after 10,000 years)

It could have been pretty easy to get carried away painting the model in a bright, lots of colour, scheme so had to try hard to keep it within the muted scheme of my force!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I've decided to add the scenery that I am painting to this plog. It's painted and chosen to blend with my SW's. The idea is they are fighting on a war torn, devastated world...ruins, barricades etc. So here's my first piece of scenery completed (I have already posted it up separately but decided to collate everything together).


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

A small update.

Continuing with Arjac Rockfist for this month's competition. I was looking at my SW's thus far and decided that I should add some different close combat weapon options,especially as I am going to add a further 5 Blood Claws. I was thinking of adding some spears, axes and maces? I was looking at these: 














































I think these will suit the look of my army but do they look too chaos like??? Any advice/comment would be appreciated!

Also adding to my scenery collection with these two barricade sets


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Spears can work very well with marines thematically. In the stories Space Wolves are fond of throwing their weaponry at the enemy so spears (harpoons, javelins) could make sense.

For reference and inspiration I'll add some of my spearmen for my Night Lords that I'm working on currently:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

They look awesome thanks for the inspiration! Did you find that the original spear shafts (on the ones where you used actual spears) were to narrow?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

No, not really. I just find that replacing the shaft with brass rod gives the miniature, and the spear specifically, a lot more structural integrity which saves me from headache later on (I find that plastic or resin shafts have a tendency to break easily and when they do they are annoying to repair).

The tip/blade is pinned to the rod at the top. The hands have holes drilled through them to allow the rod to pass through them. The ones that have the spear resting with one end on the ground have a pin from the end of the rod into the base for extra stability. Makes for sturdy conversions!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful tips!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Arjac Rockfist completed! Second finecast model completed (after Njal Stormcaller) and I must say I'm not really impressed by the model quality, lack of smooth edges, sharp corners and a fair few air bubbles. These factors didn't really help my edge highlighting but I did like the models themselves (if that makes sense).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I know what you mean about FC, I stay away from it if I can as I had bad experiences both the times I bought some (and this was 2 years after it was released). You've done a cracking job on Arjac though, it's a great mini. If he wasn't so wolfy he would have found a way into my Minotaurs.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheers Jac! I was contemplating having Lukas the Trickster, not for gaming purposes, just to add to for options (although for fluff reasons he wouldn't be called Lukas) but i will definately just convert a plastic mini from the GH pack models.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So after receiving my recent bits order I decided to change my Wolf Standard bearer as the axe was slightly bent and I didn't really like it so I added a mace from the Chosen of Chaos set. What's the verdict?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks mighty mean. Just be aware that 'power mauls' are much worse than power axes.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Looks mighty mean. Just be aware that 'power mauls' are much worse than power axes.


Yeah I'm only using the mace's etc as generic close combat weapons


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks brutal, nice work.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good, Loki. 

A few thoughts for you. When painting edge highlights do you use the tip of the brush or the side? If you use the tip you might want to consider using the side of the brush for edges. I find it's easier to control in general, but especially along a less defined edge.

In the standard bearer I think the mace looks a little large, and the angle seems a bit awkward. It might have looked a little more natural angled a lower, maybe waist level. 

The banner itself doesn't look quite done; is it? The white really jumps out and provides a lively contrast around the head of the wolf, but the body of the wolf and the red background are too muddy. It might be worth doing fine mute thin layers of red blending away from the edges of the wolf. Accentuating the edges should help make the icon really stand out.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm all for oversized weapons, looks like no one is getting near that standard :victory:

I'd agree with kreuger on the banner - the rest of the model looks fantastic so in comparison it doesn't stand up as well.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Varakir said:


> ...the rest of the model looks fantastic so in comparison it doesn't stand up as well.


Exactly, the rest of the model has a much more satisfying amount of color and contrast.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> When painting edge highlights do you use the tip of the brush or the side?
> 
> It might be worth doing fine mute thin layers of red blending away from the edges of the wolf. Accentuating the edges should help make the icon really stand out


Thanks for the feedback. I do use the edge of the brush but I have found that the edging on Finecast models are not as clean or sharp. On the standard I see what you mean, I was aiming to make the banner seem old and worn but I will go back and highlight around the wolf in red as suggested. I'll post up when I'm done!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Improved banner......Hopefully??


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Second piece of scenery completed! 1st of the barricades I have at the moment.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Definite improvement on the banner - i'd be tempted to sponge on some brown/black around the edges to add to the worn look, but tbh i'm not 100% sure that would work out.

Love the barricade, very nicely done piece of scenery :victory:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Loki,
Well, done on both counts! The red is just saturated enough and fades nicely towards the edges. The barricade looks good, but I think something might be missing. I think the colors might just be a little regular in each of the areas, gray, brown, etc.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Love everything that I've seen. I've never been a fan of SW colours but your scheme is excellent and makes them look meaner and less... flamboyant than most I've seen. Great work all around. You're edging and highlighting is very inspiring. I've never quite figured out how to get it to work, so I've been reading up on it alot lately.

I hope to get my Word Bearers plog up soon but time will tell.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks @DarkDisciple_Nahum!

Just a photo to show the Wolf Guard WIP that I'm working on.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice use of that TH, when I first saw that bit I hated it but it turns out to be a very versatile piece.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Right its been a while since my last post and I have had zero time to do any painting due to a recent deployment! But I'm back and this is what I will be working on.

My next Grey Hunter pack:





































And another WG and Rune Priest:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The conversions look good!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

And here's a previous bit of scenery that I have added some barbed wire too:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> And here's a previous bit of scenery that I have added some barbed wire too:


Shiny :shok: Seriously, these guys are looking really great Loki. Keep it up for sure mate!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Banner bearer looks very nice. Is that terrain scratch built, or just a converted kit?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Banner bearer looks very nice. Is that terrain scratch built, or just a converted kit?


The terrain I got off ebay, thought it was a converted kit but it was scratch built. I made small changes to it and tidied it up a lot and I am pretty happy with the end result. I have some GW urban barricades to do at some point aswell!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Contemplating some Wulfen for my Great Company.......These are what I am considering










Any thoughts? I think they will work!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks good! It also reminds me that behind this mountain of models I'm doing for projects, there's a mountain of terrain that I should be working through too!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> These are what I am considering


Not a fan of them myself. For all their faults I prefer the Mantic werewolves, or the rat ogre conversions I robbed off Deneris's Plog.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Everything looks realy great Loki! I'm a huge fan of those wolves, looks muted in the way I see the Wulfen. 

I would recommend a wahs on that barb wire though. Looks a bit to shiny as it is. Also try to have it closer to the ground, it looks like it is floating mid air.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> I would recommend a wahs on that barb wire though. Looks a bit to shiny as it is. Also try to have it closer to the ground, it looks like it is floating mid air.


Thanks I have just given the barbed wire a wash of nuln oil and I am considering getting some ryza rust to touch them up. This will have to wait till i get down to my GW.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Contemplating some Wulfen for my Great Company.......These are what I am considering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive me as i'm not too sure of the rules for wulfen, though i thought previous models were about the same size as a marine. These look to be on 40mm bases to me, making them similar in size to rat ogres or trolls. I might be wrong but wouldn't that make them too big?

Edit: They are 40mm bases.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

well you can always go the route of once a space Wolf shards his humanity there is no need to be confined to a suit of armour no matter how good it is.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Forgive me as i'm not too sure of the rules for wulfen, though i thought previous models were about the same size as a marine. These look to be on 40mm bases to me, making them similar in size to rat ogres or trolls. I might be wrong but wouldn't that make them too big?
> 
> Edit: They are 40mm bases.


True they are on a larger base but will be added to my great company mainly for fluff reasons, previous wolf lords who have succumbed to the curse of the wulfen. If I do want to to run them in a game would check with opponent or possibly run the three of them with 5 wounds (Representing a squad of wulfen). 



SwedeMarine said:


> well you can always go the route of once a space Wolf shards his humanity there is no need to be confined to a suit of armour no matter how good it is.


Exactly this!!! In some books the wulfen have been suggested as being larger then a space marine as they have broken out of there power armour.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

First model completed in a while! The first of my converted Grey Hunters.










Only a small conversion, a change of weapon, but I think it works!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Your grey is just superb mate, perfectly accentuates the model in the right places. Can't wait to see those wulfen :victory:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Not alot happening painting wise this month due to work!! And when I have had a little time I have been working on my High Elves, but I just received some FW goodies via ebay and made a little change............










I have a number of boltguns and chain blade attachments saved for when I get back to my SW's.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought I would take a break from attempting to finish my HE's and decided to quickly paint up a bit of scenery,



















First time using some technical paints (ryza rust and typhus corrosion) and I really like the effect that they had and will use them much more now!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So I decided to have a play around with a camera and a white back drop, and to celebrate all the new SW releases I took a loads of shots of my SW's so far!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the old school minis. That blood claw sgt is one of my favourite minis. I lost mine years ago, and I've been unwilling to pay stupid money on ebay for another.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's a beautiful army to behold, I agree that you've really nailed the grey down, and the detail work you've done is superb.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Loving the old school minis. That blood claw sgt is one of my favourite minis. I lost mine years ago, and I've been unwilling to pay stupid money on ebay for another.


Yeah I was lucky and kept hold of mine all these years! I agree the older models are some of my favourite and I think they really stand up against the newer minis



Iraqiel said:


> That's a beautiful army to behold, I agree that you've really nailed the grey down, and the detail work you've done is superb.


Thanks my man it has been a labour of love! Hahahaha


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

After spending some time on my HE army I have returned to my SWs! I am working on a Grey Hunter pack, these are the first three WIPs........





































This pack has a few minor conversions, namely weapons and helmets, from my bits box. I have used weapons from the WoC, Dark Elves and some FW bits to give the pack a bit of identity! Hope you guys like them


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic work


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

A little update! Managed to complete a few more Grey Hunters.























































This whole pack will be converted slightly to have different CCWs


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Just finished this guy to add to my pack!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

This really isn't the best quality photo, I will try to sort better lighting etc ASAP! This is my latest WGBL


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So here's an update on what I got painted over Xmas! First is a better photo of my Wolf Guard/Wolf Guard Battle Leader










I used the halberd from a Dark Elf spure.

I finally completed my 2nd Grey Hunter pack. All have converted CCW's, mainly Dark Elf spears and Chaos Warrior maces. The final two models completed were the plasma carrying wolves.




























And here is the completed pack! Pretty happy with how they all look together. Due to the fact I added WG as pack leaders I have 3 GH's left with no pack so will pick up some FW HH marines to make a small pack to accompany a Wolf Priest I am working on.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I also got some scenery done over xmas leave, my goal is to get a gaming table up and running in the next month. I got a couple of barricades done





































This was the first proper time I used some of the new technical paints (typhus corrosion sand ryza rust) and I am really happy how the scenery looks overall and I was also impressed by the paints, very easy to apply and the effects they had!

I also picked this little gem up on ebay. I don't usually buy already painted stuff but this was exactly what I was looking for so I couldn't resist!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That halberd looks ace. Personally would have put the wolf skull upside down, but that's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks very sharp.

This is a great plog!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

B-e-a-utiful models as always Loki. I do admire your greys - How do you pull that of?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Looks very sharp.
> 
> This is a great plog!


Thanks mate glad you like it!



Nordicus said:


> B-e-a-utiful models as always Loki. I do admire your greys - How do you pull that of?


Thanks Nordicus I appreciate the feedback! I build up by drybrushing, starting with mechanius grey follwed by a wash of nuln oil then a drybrush of dawnstone grey and lastly a very light drybrush on the extremities with adeptus grey (sorry about the paint names havent got them to hand and cant remember the exact names!) I then use ulthuan grey for the edge highlight. If there are areas where the wash has pooled etc I wet blend with mechanicus grey again.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So here's my second Rune Priest who will accompany Njal. The model was originally an old school metal librarian. I stripped and re painted him. I will say it was a nightmare to paint! The older metal mini's lines and edges are not that crisp and it was nearly impossible to get a backpack on due the the positioning of the fixed shoulder pad!!! But I think it fits with the look of my Great Company, which has a fair few old school mini's in it!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So this month is looking to be pretty busy hobby wise! Hopefully I can get what I have planned done without work interfering too much! So first up are my recent purchases for my SW's!










Having played a few games I desperately needed some transport and air support! I always planned to get these but decided to pick them up ahead of schedule as I still haven't painted my Long Fangs or finished my Predator.....oh well feed the plastic crack addiction!

Next up I have put together a Pegasus gothic building I brought off ebay. 



















I still have to glue on the gargoyles, lamps and tile fillers but I really like the look of it and it is an piece of cake to assemble. Its also a cheaper viable option then some of GW's kits, especially considering the size! I plan to paint it in a limestone/marble colour, much like ancient Greek and Roman buildings, and and a ruined 1st floor. This way I can use the scenery in 40k and Fantasy.

Another WIP is my Predator Annihilator, which coming along nicely



















And finally my latest completed GH!



















The GH did originally have a spear but unfortunately I was a little heavy handed and snapped it into a variety of pieces!!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Completed my first ever tank and I am pretty happy with the result! Here's my completed Predator Annihilator





































The only thing I am considering is whether to add some weathering?? I was thinking a little damage and some grime over the tracks and lower parts of the tank (using typhus corrosion). Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

That is a quality tank. 
Though, I would add a little weathering, personally. Looks like it rolled right out of the STC yesterday. 
Still, you could leave it alone, as is, and you have a magnificent predator.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely crisp paint job there, Loki. That building is gonna look fantastic as well.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Lovely crisp paint job there, Loki. That building is gonna look fantastic as well.





Wookiepelt said:


> Very nice indeed!





Roganzar said:


> That is a quality tank.
> Though, I would add a little weathering, personally. Looks like it rolled right out of the STC yesterday.
> Still, you could leave it alone, as is, and you have a magnificent predator.


Thanks for the feedback guys! I think i will practice a sponge technique of weathering on a test model before i attempt it on the predator. Im thinking of using a dark brown base then dab leadbelcher over the top, washed with agrax earthshade???

Well off to get some paints for my cathedral!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Personally I'm not a fan of weathering. I like to think of the vehicles as rolling in to battle with a fresh paint job. 

I did try it on one of my Bolt Action tanks though, and found that the Agrellan Earth works really well for dust or muck around the tracks and bottom of the armour plates. Just stipple it on with an old brush. Defo try it on a test piece though. I tinkered with it until I got it the way I like it before I put it on a game piece.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of weathering. I like to think of the vehicles as rolling in to battle with a fresh paint job.
> 
> I did try it on one of my Bolt Action tanks though, and found that the Agrellan Earth works really well for dust or muck around the tracks and bottom of the armour plates. Just stipple it on with an old brush. Defo try it on a test piece though. I tinkered with it until I got it the way I like it before I put it on a game piece.


Yeah I sort of feel the same way. I really think all the vehicles and marine armour would be repainted and repaired, hey even nowadays you still have to keep your kit clean and in good order without future tech to help! I will have a little practice and try out some agrellan earth and see what it looks like


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So after an evening and afternoon dry brushing here is the Palace as it stands. Still have a load of work to do, paint in the detail, build first floor and base the piece! How do you guys think it looks so far?




























The method used was a basecoat of Zandri Dust spray, washed brown, dry brushed with Ustabi Bone then Terminus Stone. One strange thing did happen, after I had sprayed the building when I washed it the paint seemed to dissolve in places and turn white! First time that has happened!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet! And I thought I was changing the world with my little graveyard. What colours did you use?


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Sweet! And I thought I was changing the world with my little graveyard. What colours did you use?



check the text under the last pic of the scenery all the colours are there


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Sweet! And I thought I was changing the world with my little graveyard. What colours did you use?





Dorns Legacy said:


> check the text under the last pic of the scenery all the colours are there


Hahaha the paints are there but here are the proper names: Zandri dust (base) agrax earthsahde (wash) ushabti bone (1st drybrush layer) terminatus stone (2nd drybrush high light)

Hope that helps


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking really good! I have a similar colour scheme for my pegasus cathedral you can see on my project log, baneblade brown base, rakarth flesh layer and drybrush celestra grey. 

Liking where your palace is going!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought I would post some pics of my latest purchase, my eu.mat! I have to say I am very impressed with it. I chose the battleground design. 



















Here's a close up to show the detail



















And here is my table set up for my first game! 2500pt maelstrom mission Space Wolves vs Astra Militarum 










http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=105&pictureid=2857


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent stuff mate! I really want a matt but living in Australia means that I have to be prepared to pay the postage as well, which means I have to save up...


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Excellent stuff mate! I really want a matt but living in Australia means that I have to be prepared to pay the postage as well, which means I have to save up...


I feel for you colonials! (JOKING). I know what you mean the postage for you guys in OZ is usually really bad but go and have a look on the eu.mat website. I just checked for you and postage is only a few quid more then it is to the UK, €26. The shipping time is 4-7 weeks but it is worth it


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> postage is only a few quid more then it is to the UK, €26


Ooooh sweet. I've been looking at the FAT mats lately thanks to their cobblestone streets and tundra maps, but I'll look at eu mats again, thanks!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So I have completed my first drop pod! It was a pain to assemble but enjoyable to paint!























































I'm currently working on a Rhino for some much needed transport for my Wolves. I managed to pick up the forgeworld doors on ebay.










Another WIP is the Vengeance Weapons Battery that my wife brought me this weekend for my birthday (the wife also got me a LR Crusader and the new Crusader Battle Box which is immense).



















SO MUCH TO PAINT SO LITTLE TIME!!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Nice and clean paintjob - I like the slightly dusty approach to the grey. It gives it a hardstyle-cartoon look compared to many other Space Wolves I've seen. The muted colors gives it a nice look.

Keep up the good work :good:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> Nice and clean paintjob - I like the slightly dusty approach to the grey. It gives it a hardstyle-cartoon look compared to many other Space Wolves I've seen. The muted colors gives it a nice look.
> 
> Keep up the good work :good:


Thanks bud!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice work on the drop pod, how many are you going to aim for?

I rather enjoyed the vengeance batteries, but note that I did the bad thing and counted them as terrain... thereby justifying using house sprays to base it and washing down over them, with minimal brushwork required.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Nice work on the drop pod, how many are you going to aim for?
> 
> I rather enjoyed the vengeance batteries, but note that I did the bad thing and counted them as terrain... thereby justifying using house sprays to base it and washing down over them, with minimal brushwork required.


So far the one drop pod as i have a stormfang to paint up aswell. I had alot of success recently with the one pod equipped with locator beacon transporting a fully kitted out GH pack, wolf banner and wolf lord dropping into the back field follwed by Arjac and some WG termies following next turn.

I'm looking forward to panting up the baterries too! Im going to paint them to match my wolves to keep coherency between all my army.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I'm back from my unexpected stint overseas and have a little update! I actually managed to take some of my paints and models out with me.

So first up is a completed Rhino with the FW upgrade kit added to the side doors





































Next up is the Vengeance Weapons Battery. I really enjoyed painting these up and I am happy I went with painting them up to blend with my SW army rather then just as terrain.














































I have a couple more pics to upload when I get some free time!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So I am on a bit of a scenery kick as I have decided to finish off my gaming table t home ASAP. I have painted up the last of my barricades.





































I also picked up some Pegasus Hobbies buildings. First up is the ruins which I have base coated ready for dry brushing. I am using the same method I used on the previous building (the Palace).










I ordered the small cathedral kit aswell but the site I used messed to order up and sent me the wrong building and actually left out part of my order, so far I have had no reply from them!!! Anyway the other pieces of scenery I am painting up are the beautiful ruined cathedral pieces from Puppetswar.eu. These are so detailed I couldn't resist ordering them!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is what I managed to paint up yesterday. I really like these Pegasus Hobbies kits. They are perfect for 40k and AoS and cheaper then the GW equivalent. 

I have noticed that alot of my previous pictures etc in older posts have broken! Any ideas on how to fix them? For some reason I can not go back and edit them?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Here is what I managed to paint up yesterday. I really like these Pegasus Hobbies kits. They are perfect for 40k and AoS and cheaper then the GW equivalent.
> 
> I have noticed that alot of my previous pictures etc in older posts have broken! Any ideas on how to fix them? For some reason I can not go back and edit them?


Those Pegasus kits are great quality at a great price. I've got the same one. 
While their are certain aesthetics to GW's scenery pieces, the Pegasus stuff is really of the same quality as GW.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Roganzar said:


> Those Pegasus kits are great quality at a great price. I've got the same one.
> While their are certain aesthetics to GW's scenery pieces, the Pegasus stuff is really of the same quality as GW.


I agree. Im waiting on a cathedral set and have another large gothic set to play around with. Be interesting to see what buildings i can get out of one set

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/L74iB6

My current WIP. Havent updated from a long time!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude the terminaters look sweeeeet 
Are the hammers from the AoS khorn guys?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

DaisyDuke said:


> Dude the terminaters look sweeeeet
> Are the hammers from the AoS khorn guys?


Yeah they are. Really happy how they came out! Glad you like them!!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

LOVE the 'meteor?' hammers. Hammers/maceheads on chains are like my fav cc weapons in terms of appearance and badassness


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So here sre the "thunder hammers" after raiding the wrathmongers AoS kit.









I personally prefer to paint my stuff in pieces as this way I can get to all the detail thst would be more difficult if the model was completely assembled.









An here are the completed termies!









































Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Here are my 5 WIP Grey Hunters from a FW MkII kit. I am slowly adding in some Heresy era armour so I can multi use my Wolves as a lare era HH/early Scouring legion. I went with the nice looking harpoon as I imagine the Wolves would use such weapons especially with the Fenrisians life on the dangerous seas of Fenris.

















Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome! Never thought the wrathmonger weapons would look so good on loyalists. k:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Awesome! Never thought the wrathmonger weapons would look so good on loyalists. k:


Hahahaha I spent a while looking around for suitbale bits then I was looking through a White Dwarf and got the idea. I think the Wolves can get away with it!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So over Christmas leave I worked a bit on my table. I had a large Pegasus Hobbies gothic building to play around with. I managed to get three buildings/ruins out of it.

Building 1

























Building 2









Building 3 is not finished yet but its a three story building 

I also painted up a part of the puppetswar ruins kit









And finally finished off the door for my palace/government building

















Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------

